# Pwn the picture above you game!



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I will start out with a picture and then you have to post a picture that would pwn the picture before you. So if someone posted a fire and then someone posted a firehose ,the firehose would pwn the fire.

We play this game on another forum and it's often quite amusing. Rules are simple- post only PICTURES, no videos or links please; and keep it clean.

(It's also good practice for learning to post pitures on a thread)

Ok here we go...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Not sure how Ryuk pwns an apple, but he is one ugly mother$#%@&!

But this guy is more so....


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


>


Isn't that guy from deathnote the anime?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Isn't that guy from deathnote the anime?


Yes, and he loves to eat apple, therefore he owns the apple!

Btw, a predator can't own a shinigami  not by a million year!

hehehe


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Yes, and he loves to eat apple, therefore he owns the apple!
> 
> Btw, a predator can't own a shinigami  not by a million year!
> 
> hehehe


No commenting without posting a picture!

(Sometimes you might need to offer an explanation, i.e., "Ryuk pwns apple because he loves to eat them" or "Predator pwns shinigami because he is an uglier mother$^*&@." )

For example:










Pwnd by none other:


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Cholera microbe


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cholera has mostly been eliminated in developed countries by good plumbing such as:


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Junk in the trunk


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Pop em:


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

A much better weapon:


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

nu uh programmers can stop bullets


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

the woman in the red dress


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

HA


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Quagmire's "Dad"


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hwang mi hee is hotter


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe Darkblade Sister is HOTTER lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

/Bump

Some Thing Are Too Good To Be Looked At Only Once


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

TBemba said:


> I believe Darkblade Sister is HOTTER lol


I'll pass along the compliments 

And to beat the baby picture:


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

suck on this


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)




----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

om nom nom...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hrm....sugar.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

wouldn't sugar own diabetes??

anyway, pancreas produces insulin!


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

zombie easts pancreas


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Knowledge is POWER!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have no idea what pwn is, lol, but funny pics for sure


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Who needs knowledge?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Oooh... natural selection!










Edit: Actually... humans might be the exception for natural selection...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

A god


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

EDITED:
Original post didn't work, picture is the same though.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pwning my own pic.*

Cthulu arrives! then Cthulu pwns previous pic for food.

*rolling dice*....

Failed my sanity roll..... I cant stop laughing..... Agghhhhh....


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> I have no idea what pwn is, lol, but funny pics for sure


Pwn means "to be better than, to beat, win over, dominate, excel in, etc." a step above "owned"

For axample: Yes, AquaNeko's Cthulu is terrifyingly evil and powerful. But who can win over love and cuteness? Therefore:










(To post a picture, right-click on the image you've found, and click "copy image URL" and then paste this into the box that pops up when you click "Insert Image" when you make your post.)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

If only here was a way to upload images from a itouch or smartphone device. ;(



50seven said:


> Pwn means "to be better than, to beat, win over, dominate, excel in, etc." a step above "owned"
> 
> For axample: Yes, AquaNeko's Cthulu is terrifyingly evil and powerful. But who can win over love and cuteness? Therefore:
> 
> ...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sperm whale eat squid


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I know exactly what is going to be posted to pwn this.... but I will have a comeback!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Muahahahaha
Adorable Kitty!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

hello kitty


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Muahahahaha
> Adorable Kitty!


lol not what I had in mind..... how does that pwn a whaler? think animal activist group!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> lol not what I had in mind..... how does that pwn a whaler? think animal activist group!


He beats me to it, I was going to post Vulnerable @ IUCN list



IUCN = International Union of Conservation of Nature


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> He beats me to it, I was going to post Vulnerable @ IUCN list
> 
> 
> 
> IUCN = International Union of Conservation of Nature


yeah lets go with yours! I was going to say PETA (in hopes someone would post those naked women ad campaigns, but whatever. This sir, is what I shall pwn your union with!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Run Cops Run! It's a RPG! Terrorist!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Its one thing to have an RPG. Another thing to know how to use it...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> Its one thing to have an RPG. Another thing to know how to use it...


Hahaaha...ground zero for sure with that RPG'er. Remember kids, don't do what that terrorist is doing with that RPG unless you're all MDC structures. 

http://www.rpg.net/reviews/archive/11/11645.phtml


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


>


Bad trigger disipline equals pwn pic below.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No coleslaw would be complete without:


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

No lunch would be complete without Taziki.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

No lunch cant be complete without a fat guy eating it


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> No lunch cant be complete without a fat guy eating it


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Sharing... so your stomach wont explode!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

File sharing!










ahh.. movies, apps, music, tv shows.... ;D


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Web folder


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't even try mozilla or chrome to out it  ...IE man, use only IE


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Fishfinder said:


> Sharing... so your stomach wont explode!


I remember seeing that story. It was so touching yet sad at the same time andhow the guy found a girlfriend out of all that. Dunno.. I've heard something online about the girl capitising on the guys fame thing but who knows. I think it was a TLC special on that guy and I think he truly was happy with the girl he's with. I was happy for the guy when he was able to not be bed bound anymore but IIRC they had to take down a partial wall at the door to get him out of the house due to the medical bed/chair on wheels they had.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Beats the burnt computer to a molten paddie.










Bored? Curious? Heck you're in this thread already. Make use of that rust you have on the car/bbq/shed/etc while power sanding off aluminum off a shed, house siding, alumunimum bars, etc by mixing powered aluminum and iron oxide (rust) in a 1:1 ratio for your own thermite mix. Contrary to popular belief thermite is not illegal to own to my knowledge. It is still used in construction to fuse metals however it burns ~2000C or what is that 5000F? You will need a magnisium strip to light that with a propane torch to set that mixture off. A match is not going to do it.

Have fun, be safe, keep a bucket of sand, water, and a fire extinquisher around if you experiment. Safety first. Safety glasses or a face sheild or if you're uber Pentium 4'ing the full on reflecto suit.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

who needs water? Meet STONE COLD!


----------



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

Vince owns WWF therefore he owns Stone Cold


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Donald pwns Vince*


----------

